# List positive things about yourself



## charlietart886 (Aug 1, 2016)

No negativity on this thread needed, thanks do that somewhere else. Create your own thread if u just can't help yourself... thanks.

I'm fit.
I'm attractive.
I'm organized.
I'm clean.
I have a lot of will power.
I'm short / average height (this is a major positive thing, because no back problems later in life)
I'm calm and collected these days.
I have a good job, and I'm good with money. 


Okay, now I'd like to hear others positivity, thanks.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I am the bone of my sword
Steel is my body and fire is my blood
I have created over a thousand blades
Unknown to death
Nor known to life
Have withstood pain to create many weapons


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Irony isn't lost on me


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I still have hope.


----------



## YummyBanana (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm smart (somewhat )
I'm not afraid to try new things or listen to new opinions


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Critical Thinker
Smart (when I want to be anyway)
Has a consisence
Nice (until I don't have a reason to)
Half-Decent looking
Sane


----------



## Typhus (Apr 28, 2017)

I've got a good Radar when it comes to bait threads


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

My cautious manner of expression isn't likely to offend, unless you mistake aloofness for a personal insult.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

My dog likes me.


----------



## oursong (Jul 3, 2015)

I take good care of my pets.
I'm polite (usually).
I get good grades if I set my mind to it.
I don't put up with people's crap anymore. I stand up for myself more now.
I have been eating a bit healthier (cutting down on sugar) and exercising more.


----------



## nightowl786 (Aug 25, 2016)

I've made progress since last year.
I'm the fittest I've ever been.
I'm hopeful for the future.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm resilient and no matter how much pain and suffering life has handed to me by way of the family I was born into, I will always find the lesson and find a way to make my life better. Nothing can keep me down for, shoot, at this point more than a few days, if not only a few hours.


----------

